# Girona and surrounding areas



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How common in English spoken around the raea ?

Mrs TWG isnt up for learning a new language and we are looking for somewhere to buy, possibly to retire to in the future and its close proximity to the mountains, cycling areas and the beach make it a possible base.

Views appreciated !


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

I would say the level of English here is much the same as in the rest of Spain. There is a lot of tourism but that doesn't imply a good level of English among locals.
Still, it is a beautiful area. Just beware that some coastal towns can be very windy.


----------



## Baldrick (Mar 5, 2012)

We live in the Girona region near to Figueres. Almost every one speaks Catalan as their first language, then Spanish, then French is the next most spoken (due to it's proximity to the border). You will find some people who can speak English but it's not by any means everyone.


----------

